# Z gauge



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

who say's z gauge can't be used outdoors?







http://www.zettzeit.ch/zlinks.html


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years, I have used a "Z" loop behind a house at some shows. I tried it on my garden layout once, but the ground wasn't level enough. It requires really level track. 

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I have one of those 6" Christmas trees from Wallyworld with some blinking LEDs in it. I also have some Rokuhan Z scale track with a 95mm radius. Next year (the town's still under construction) I plan to put both out in the town square. The Rokuhan track is a lot like the Bachmann easy track with built in ballast. The track connectors connect the track and the plastic ballast also has clips to hold the sections together. I think it will work out OK, even in my not-quite-flat town.


----------

